# Record from the beginning



## Wpsiii (Mar 15, 2015)

Suppose a program starts at 9PM on Channel 123. If at 9:20 I turn on the TV connected to my Roamio, which happens to be tuned to channel 123, I can rewind the program to the beginning. If I press Record, the program will be recorded, from the beginning. 

If at 9:20 I turn on the TV connected to my Mini, which happens to be tuned to channel 123, I can rewind the program to the beginning, just like the Roamio. But if I press Record, the recording starts at 9:20, not the beginning of the program.

Is there a way to make the Mini operate like the Roamio? That is, record the program from the beginning, not when I pressed Record? Or do I have to walk to the other room and tell the Roamio to record that program?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Wpsiii said:


> Suppose a program starts at 9PM on Channel 123. If at 9:20 I turn on the TV connected to my Roamio, which happens to be tuned to channel 123, I can rewind the program to the beginning. If I press Record, the program will be recorded, from the beginning.
> 
> If at 9:20 I turn on the TV connected to my Mini, which happens to be tuned to channel 123, I can rewind the program to the beginning, just like the Roamio. But if I press Record, the recording starts at 9:20, not the beginning of the program.
> 
> Is there a way to make the Mini operate like the Roamio? That is, record the program from the beginning, not when I pressed Record? Or do I have to walk to the other room and tell the Roamio to record that program?


I noticed the same thing once when I started a recording on my Premiere from my Roamio (basic) on the same network. It seems like it should work, but it apparently doesn't. Maybe TiVo could fix it, but if I had been paying attention, I would have started the recording on the Premiere from the Premiere anyway. It seems like a minor issue compared to some of the other things they need to fix.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

There is a post on here about how to include the buffer in the recording when initiated from the mini. IIRC you exit the tuner on the mini by hitting the tivo button. The roamio gets the tuner back and keeps the buffer going. You may need to enter my shows or something else next but I don't recall. Then you press guide on the mini to bring up the channel listing and then select the show from there to record. It should start the recording on the roamio using the buffer.

I haven't tried it myself and I could have some of the steps wrong so hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

If you are watching a LiveTV program on the Mini, and decide you want to record that program. Do not press Record, the DVR will start that recording at the present point on another tuner, and you will lose the buffer, on that recording.

Instead, Press the Tivo button first, and Exit LiveTV, press the Guide button and find the program in the guide, then record from there. That will record what was in the buffer also. Then go to My Shows and watch it back as a recording.

This Tip works on the DVR also:
Depending on the bitrate of the program, sometimes you can record more than a 30 minute buffer, especially on an SD channel, or a channel where the bitrate is 10Mbps or less.

Go to Set up a Manual Recording, and select a time further back than the 30 minute buffer,
On an SD channel (3-4Mbps) you can get nearly a full hour of buffered content.
A channel that has a bitrate of about 8Mbps you can get about 40 minutes of a buffer.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> If you are watching a LiveTV program on the Mini, and decide you want to record that program. Do not press Record, the DVR will start that recording at the present point on another tuner, and you will lose the buffer, on that recording.
> 
> Instead, Press the Tivo button first, and Exit LiveTV, press the Guide button and find the program in the guide, then record from there. That will record what was in the buffer also. Then go to My Shows and watch it back as a recording.


I don't have a Mini available to test, so I have to ask...

Would this workaround also work if, instead of TiVo'ing out of Live TV, I brought up the Mini Guide and set the recording from there?


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> I don't have a Mini available to test, so I have to ask...
> 
> Would this workaround also work if, instead of TiVo'ing out of Live TV, I brought up the Mini Guide and set the recording from there?


No. The idea of going back to the main menu (via the Tivo button) is to release the tuner so the main Tivo has access to it.

If you use the mini guide, your mini is locking the main Tivo out of the tuner that has the program you want to record, so the main Tivo will use a DIFFERENT tuner to record with, thus you lose the buffer.

This is where I'd like to see main Tivo be a little smarter and realize a record request came from the mini holding tuner number X, so use tuner number X to record with.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> I don't have a Mini available to test, so I have to ask...
> 
> Would this workaround also work if, instead of TiVo'ing out of Live TV, I brought up the Mini Guide and set the recording from there?


No, because the LiveTV tuner on the Mini, is still in use in the Video Preview Window.

You must release the LiveTV tuner the Mini is currently using.


----------

